# MINI Cooper 2005 - purchase advice?



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys, hope you are well 

I recently started a thread about going with a company car or buying my own and the results were mixed. After much thinking and adding up I decided I wanted my own, and the hassle of dealing with a work insurance claim added to that. At this point I would like to thank everyone who helped me with this choice :thumb:

I have been searching online for months now and earlier in the week I drove past my local Mini dealer and saw a silver Cooper that caught my eye. I stopped and walked back and had a quick look and liked what I saw so popped back again when I had more time and then again today to chat to someone.

The car is a Silver Mini Cooper 2005. It has done just over 15k which is pretty good and is in overall good condition. It has the chilli pack so half leather, chrome in places it shouldn't be and 17" sport alloys. 

I sat inside today and took it for a test drive and must admit it felt really solid and drove nicely. 4th gear at 40mph with 2500rpm and when you put your foot down it still pulls.. 

(+) points = alloys, half leather, air con, good drive, power, potential to add my touch, mileage

(-) points = boot quite small, 3 door, scratches on the boot sill (as if a dog has climbed in and out), nail scratches under door handle, scuffed alloy (being refurbed before sale)

price is just under £7,500 which to me seems reasonable for the mileage and condition and from a dealer if they do perform the work they say they will do.

The details are currently over with my driving instructor who is a family friend for him to give me an honest and neutral opinion.

I have the funds agreed as cash and was told it would 'definitely' sell very soon and they would want £500 deposit to hold it until the end of the month.

Other cars I have looked at are Audi A3, BMW 1 series, Ford Fiesta Zetec S.. all of which are a bit unrealistic bearing in mind I'm 18 

I do like the Mini and can post a couple of photos if you would like to see it/if it's allowed.

What I am basically asking is:

- if this seems like a good deal
- if the Mini is a good car (any owners)
- any known issues to check
- any obvious cars I should check out before deciding on this

Thank you very much in advance, I appreciate the help I receive on here as it is always valuable and working in property sales I understand that when someone is making what is to them a large purchase it takes reassurance and is good to know what to look for so hopefully you will appreciate my questioning.

Thanks, Will

:wave:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I suggest you go take a look at totalmini, they'll give you stacks of advice :thumb:

Are you buying from a MINI dealer? 

As for the scratches under the door handle you can resolve that easily, you could add the chrome plates & hide them immediately! 

With regards to the boot, how much do you need to carry, I used to get a full size suitcase & more in mine & when I needed more space I put a seat down...simples...but depends if you need all 4 seats all of the time...if you do, get a small roof box for those times you simply have got to carry more...

The other advantage of the Cooper is that they tend to hold their value pretty well, when I traded my blue one (check my earlier posts for pics) I only lost £500 in 2.5 years...the Cooper S on the other hand depreciated like a stone! I lost 45% in 2.5 years, I put it down to you youngsters not being able to insure the S quite so easily 

Neither of my Mini's EVER had a mechanical issue either which is good...my son has the 06 & again has had no issues...a very reliable little car in my experience.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks! I was on a couple of other popular Mini forums earlier. It is a Mini dealership, in regards to the boot is is not a major its just if I was to pick a negative.. I normally drive alone or with 1 passenger. At weekends I would possibly be full and currently have 5 seats but hate someone sitting in the middle as it was a lap belt in my car which I didn't think was safe. It is certainly good to know they hold value, that was another question I had


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Can you not try it for a few hours ? Some dealerships will let you take it for longer than a 20 min test drive. ( when we were looking at Seat, we went in to the city and done our Christmas shopping, gave it a proper test drive!!)


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

griffin1907 said:


> Can you not try it for a few hours ? Some dealerships will let you take it for longer than a 20 min test drive. ( when we were looking at Seat, we went in to the city and done our Christmas shopping, gave it a proper test drive!!)


I would like to, I perfectly understand if my age would mean they wouldn't or at least until they were sure I was serious. I would like to do so before I put a full payment down as I drive alone all day and want to get to feel it.. Plus couldn't give it much gas with him sat next to me


----------



## gary cooper (Jul 27, 2006)

I used to own a Mini Cooper on a 06 plate with Chilli pack , the price appears a bit to high to me so haggle and try and get the price down or get some freebies thrown in.
If it is to be a family car the boot is to small, but if it is to be used by just a couple of people you can get quite a lot of shopping in and you can always take the parcel shelf out.
I am still a member of Notts mini club where you can get a lot more information from many Mini owners.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=52.907317,-1.237110


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I picked up my o3 works edition cooper s for under 5k and love it .it suprising how quick you get used to the Go-Kart handling the only negative comment I've heard about the mini is the brakes could be better but that's all, I drove my one from Aberdeen to Liverpool last weekend and it took 6hrs and just over a tank of petrol with me cruising at 80 in sixth


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used to have a 54 Mini Cooper. It did drive like a go cart but mine had run flat tyres, which made for a very uncomfortable ride IMO and you were constantly having to adjust the steering wheel. It wasn't a comfortable car to drive. So much so that it gave me shoulder pains with the constant adjusting.

It was a great car but unfortunately the ride eventually took the gloss off it for me.

The one you are looking at seems a good price with good specification.
Good luck with whatever you decide :thumb:


----------



## Seanseansean (Jan 8, 2012)

7.500k for a 2005 mini.
Just seams a tad high, my friends just brought a fiesta zetec s 60 plate, 4k miles for 8k.
But obv with your insurance its an issue. 

I know your looking at BMW prices for a mini, also I know the power steering can wine.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

thirsty and clutch wears thin and explodes,we have done 3 clutches end of last year at work,:driver:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks all, the advice is appreciated - hope it's okay to add some photos - no copyright intended


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

I think the price from a main dealer is around the money, my sons 06 One came in at £7.5 just a few months ago, although it was very well specced.

You should of course haggle to try & get it down, you'll get the Cherished Wty with roadside assistance also I suspect. 

Mine had run flats on both & there's no getting away from the fact that the ride is indeed harsher than non rf's, but not all Mini's had them, certainly worth checking.

My son' had two Mini's an 05 that he wrote off & an 06, both are manual & neither have had clutch problems.

Car looks great BTW! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

WP-UK said:


> Thanks all, the advice is appreciated - hope it's okay to add some photos - no copyright intended


Looks very nice and i love my cooper s, that wheels look really nice as well


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

nortonski said:


> I think the price from a main dealer is around the money, my sons 06 One came in at £7.5 just a few months ago, although it was very well specced.
> 
> You should of course haggle to try & get it down, you'll get the Cherished Wty with roadside assistance also I suspect.
> 
> ...


Quality advice, thanks - will add that to my list of Q's for the dealer :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Looks very nice and i love my cooper s, that wheels look really nice as well


It was the wheels that caught my attention as I drove past :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

WP-UK said:


> It was the wheels that caught my attention as I drove past :thumb:


IIRC they're Bullets, didn't think they came on this year tho...so probably a replacement, either way, they look cool!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

nortonski said:


> IIRC they're Bullets, didn't think they came on this year tho...so probably a replacement, either way, they look cool!


I believe you are correct  17"


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just got off the phone to my driving instructor and his neutral opinion - he said it looked a good deal but to just check a few things and added together with the advice on here I have a little list for the dealer when we speak next. Looks like this could be my next car


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Be sure to keep us posted! Good luck :thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

nortonski said:


> Be sure to keep us posted! Good luck :thumb:


Thanks a lot!


----------



## dalecyt (Nov 16, 2010)

i love mine, driving it is a lot of fun, reasonably quick for being a little 1.6.
loads of mods available aswell


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

a lot of mini have issues with their head gaskets and air lock... quite a common problem I have been told...

have a look here

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=221785&highlight=mini

not sure exactly what years are effected...

:thumb:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

dalecyt said:


> i love mine, driving it is a lot of fun, reasonably quick for being a little 1.6.
> loads of mods available aswell


I already have plans 



The Cueball said:


> a lot of mini have issues with their head gaskets and air lock... quite a common problem I have been told...
> 
> have a look here
> 
> ...


Thanks, will read that thread


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Got the insurance quote today - need to send parents down the garage tomorrow to have a look and put the deposit down while I'm at work..

Got the day off Friday so going to go down there and take it out again before stinging them for a price reduction! Will keep you all posted with how it's going!


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Well, I am soon to be the proud owner of this car. Today I had the paperwork signed on my behalf and will be going to visit Friday. Rather excited


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Price seems abit rich lad.Considering I got a proper car for 4k newer too.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

PugIain said:


> Price seems abit rich lad.Considering I got a proper car for 4k newer too.


That's a fair point, I haven't finished negotiating price yet but hope to get things included - already had the alloys returned today as part of it


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

WP-UK said:


> That's a fair point, I haven't finished negotiating price yet but hope to get things included - already had the alloys returned today as part of it


Atleast theyre including the refurb in the price.I went to see a car at £5200,they refurbed the wheels and I test drove it the next day.I offered him £5000,but he said no as the price had gone upto £5500.So I said no Ta!
Besides I saved my self some cash and bought the one Ive got.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

nortonski said:


> IIRC they're Bullets, didn't think they came on this year tho...so probably a replacement, either way, they look cool!


Bullets were a launch wheel for the new Cabrio in 04, I'm pretty sure they could be specced with the facelift Coop that is pictured, albeit at a high cost. :thumb:

The Black star bullets that came with mine, were also a launch item for the R57 Cabrio - same wheel but diamond cut by BBS


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Supermega said:


> Bullets were a launch wheel for the new Cabrio in 04, I'm pretty sure they could be specced with the facelift Coop that is pictured, albeit at a high cost. :thumb:
> 
> The Black star bullets that came with mine, were also a launch item for the R57 Cabrio - same wheel but diamond cut by BBS


:thumb: i quite like them but might replace for some JCW


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

WP-UK said:


> :thumb: i quite like them but might replace for some JCW


The JCW are 18" wheels, tbh I personally find 17" a max for a Cooper as they weigh a ton! I have had 3 Coopers one with 15"s one with 16"s and this one with the 17"s - granted the 17"s and 18"s look nice, but they really stunt the performance of the car. Im running 15"s with winters at the moment and its like a different car.

And reason I'm running 15"s at the moment, is last winter the car didn't move off the drive for 2 weeks. I don't think the run flats help in cold weather.

Best of luck with the modding bug


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Ahh interesting! Is there anything else you have done to improve the ride? Got loads of mods planned  will start a project thread on Friday


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

griffin1907 said:


> Can you not try it for a few hours ? Some dealerships will let you take it for longer than a 20 min test drive. ( when we were looking at Seat, we went in to the city and done our Christmas shopping, gave it a proper test drive!!)


 I see the OP has got rthe car now which is good.

To answer the question above, I work in Car Sales and your right in saying sometimes we can lend cars out for a few hours (or even overnight) but these are on demonstrator vehicles which have tax and are ran for that purpose.

Where as if it is a used car on the forecourt then you can't because it's likely to have no road tax and also we don't want someone racking up a load of miles on a used car.


----------

